# The good doctor has arrived!



## llamaman (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, as I checked my mailbox today with a friend she had to ask why I got this big smile on my face as I looked through the post.  I ordered seeds from Dr. Chronic and they arrived safe and sound in less than a week!  I'm in the USA and used a credit card.  Can't ask for better service than that. Thanks Doc! 
the Llama


----------

